# Кто такой С. КОНЯЕВ ?



## kalikin (20 Окт 2009)

Всем привет!
Извиняюсь за сумбурное название и описание темы.

Играю некоторые очень интересные и красивые, на мой взгляд, произведения с. коняева: "вальс", "скерцо" из сонаты си бемоль мажор, "конценртная пьеса" для баяна с фортепиано. слышал и исполнение других призведений с. коняева.

ВОПРОС В ТОМ, ЧТО Я НИКОГДА НЕ СЛЫШАЛ И НЕ ВСТРЕЧАЛ В МУЗЫКАЛЬНОЙ ЛИТЕРАТУРЕ НИКАКОЙ ИНФОРМАЦИИ ОБ ЭТОМ КОМПОЗИТОРЕ.
Интернет, как ни странно, тоже не порадовал.

Может кто-то располагает интересующей меня инфорцией!?


----------



## Peter Stetsyuk (20 Окт 2009)

Здравствуйте! Сегодня добавлю информацию про этого замечательного композитора! Следите за новостями!


----------



## kalikin (20 Окт 2009)

слежу и жду.
заранее огромное спасибо


----------



## Boris433 (6 Окт 2011)

Сергей Сергеевич Коняев - это мой педагог. Если интересует, могу рассказать о нём...


----------

